# problem with a replay to the topic



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi !!! 
I would like to replay to JCS' topic. Unfortunately, it is not possible. The Internet Exploler says that is not possible to get a posting.php from the side.The same problen is with a sending private message .What is going on?


----------

